

Spherical Flying Machine Developed by Japan Ministry Of Defense #DigInfo - clockwork_189
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF0uLnMoQZA&feature=youtu.be

======
D_Alex
Wow, this is SO like the Half-Life scanners... Life imitating art??

